# Jump und Run



## L1qu1dat0r (29. Juli 2012)

Als ich heute verzweifelt versuchte Ratchet und Clank, mit nem Emu, auf meinem PC zum laufen zu bewegen,
fragte ich mich ,"Warum gibt es eigentlich so wenig gute Jump und Runs auf dem PC"??
Die hab ich nähmlich schon immer gerne gespielt.(Auch mit meinen fast 48 lentzen)
Da hat man ne super Höllenmaschiene zu Hause stehen und muss mit seiner Konsole den Fehrseher seiner Frau wegnehmen??
Ausser Rayman hat es eigentlich kein Jump und Run auf den PC geschafft.
Waren das Zeiten auf der PS und PS2 ,Spyro the Dragon,Jak und Daxter,Ape Escape,Gex _Deep Cover Gecko,__Medieval,__Crash Bandicoot......
Seitdem ich ein PC hab lass ich halt den Fehrnseher meiner Frau^^.
Ich versteh halt nicht ,das es keine Jump und Runs für PC gibt.
(Fals das ein Publisher liest....^^)

_


----------



## True Monkey (29. Juli 2012)

schau mal ....

Download-Charts: Top 100 Jump & Run der Woche - CHIP Online

falls da nichts dabei ist ...

Spieleübersicht - Alle Spiele PC Jump & Run - Areagames.de:Heimat der Heimkonsolen


----------



## L1qu1dat0r (29. Juli 2012)

Danke für deine Hilfe .
Fals du ein´s der von mir erwähnten Spiele kennst,wirst du merken, das die verlinkte auswahl,recht simple Games sind.
Vergleich Ford Ka mit Mercedes S-Klasse.
Möglicherweise werden so Games aus Lizenstechnischen gründen nicht auf den PC Portiert. ^^


----------



## True Monkey (29. Juli 2012)

Ich kenne sogar alle ....Bj 67 und Ape kann man gar nicht vergessen 

Aber bei Chip ist Gods dabei von den Bitmap Brothers und Hurrican alias Turrican ....sind beide einen blick wert


----------



## L1qu1dat0r (29. Juli 2012)

Turrican hab ich auf denm C64 gespielt ,bist ja drei Jahre jünger wie ich .^^
Gods kenn ich noch nicht muss mal sofort sehen... :XXD


----------



## True Monkey (30. Juli 2012)

Ansonsten noch aber kostenpflichtig 

Prince of Persia


----------



## Aggrotyp (30. Juli 2012)

KillerPfote schrieb:


> Seitdem ich ein PC hab lass ich halt den Fehrnseher meiner Frau^^.


 
ein heißer tipp sind da noch die beiden teile von trine, macht besonders im co-op spaß und das problem mit den fernseher ist gelöst. 
auch einen blick wert ist limbo.


----------



## L1qu1dat0r (30. Juli 2012)

Trine 1 hab ich .Ist ganz OK.
THX für die Tip´s


----------



## bofferbrauer (31. Juli 2012)

Versuch mal dieses hier: Super Mario Bros. Crossover 2.0. Ein Nachfolger ist in Entwicklung und wurde schon erfolgreich bei Kickstarter finanziert, Super retro Squad

Übrigens Kickstarter... da ist gerade der nachfolger der Giana Sisters gestartet, mit schöner Grafik und interessanten Features


----------

